# HighLifter lift kit



## MuddinNH

i have a 2000 yamaha big bear and i was wondering if adding a HL lift kit. is worth it? will it affect handling much? is it a good product? i was thinking maybe the HL high capacity springs too. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## LawedBigBear

i have the h.l. lift kit on my 07 big bear and it doesnt really affect the handling other than it being a little top heavy and i would recommend getting the springs too they help out alot, by getting rid of the sag, and save yourself the trouble and get the tool.


----------



## MuddinNH

do the springs do much with out the lift kit? i heard they lift it a bit too. ive also heard they make the ride stiffer.


----------



## LawedBigBear

they do make it a lil stiffer but i found it rode a lil bit better with my outlaws not as bumpy and the springs do lift but they just make up from the stock springs sagging so dont expect a lift of 3" or more with the springs believe it or not people think that and yes they do good without the lift and with the springs and lift kit i gained around 4" with 27" outlaws


----------



## MuddinNH

yeah well i already got the 28's on there with no lift kit, so i should gain a few more inches. im doin one at a time, so would you say i should do the springs first of the lift kit?


----------



## LawedBigBear

i would say the lift first b/c it will help more than the springs imo


----------



## MuddinNH

thanks i might try that although i do alot of work with mine too, so the higher capacity springs might be good to start with, for haulin


----------



## LawedBigBear

yeah they add around 100 lbs to the weight limit so if you haul they would be worth it first but if its for mud the lift kit first but either one is worth it


----------



## MuddinNH

tough choice-ill probably just end up with both


----------



## LawedBigBear

thats what i did and im still getting a little bit at a time lol


----------



## MuddinNH

any plans? What are you doing with it next?


----------



## LawedBigBear

well i just ordered a hmf exhaust and some jets today and this weekend i am hopefully going to snorkel it, and i haven`t made up my mind yet but i think i want to snorkel my exhaust too. then eventually after i complete my welding classes i want to make a big lift for it. how about you, got any plans for yours?


----------



## MuddinNH

well i was thinkin about a snorkel too. and i wanted to get the racks line-xed or rhino lined, but well see. i may just hold off for a different quad- although maybe not- these things are unstoppable. id like to get an exhaust too. what do you have for storage on yours?


----------



## LawedBigBear

i have two ammo cans on the front racks, i think everybody should have one b/c in one i have my winch rigging stuff and my other box holds my personal stuff and they are watertight so nothing gets wet


----------



## MuddinNH

yeah i actually have the same can by the looks of it. i use them in my boat now, i guess i could get somee for the quad. how are they attached. i had, as you can see in my pic. a stanley tool box on the back rack but it took up too much space, didnt look great and shook like crazy. shook so much that 2.5 of the 3 U-bolts holdin it on rattled off their nuts. i took it off, now i got nothin


----------



## LawedBigBear

i just have u bolts ran through them and some silicone around the holes i drilled and no leaks so far.


----------



## MuddinNH

right now im waiting on a throttle box i ordered. i flipped it like a month ago and cracked it. the thing revs up now in neutral, reverse, and ocassionally on left turns. just obnoxious. on the bright side i can ride with no hands this way! let me tell you, that machine is real heavy sittin on top of you


----------



## LawedBigBear

oh that sucks and i bet it is b/c its hard to just roll mine around in the garage i couldn't imagine it on top of me


----------



## MuddinNH

yeah-it sucked. we were f*ckin around one night and my buddy tried to get up a 85 degree slope of frozen dirt with fresh snow on top, about the length of the quad, and he couldnt do it in a kodiak, so i had to show him up. i wernt halfway, backed up did it again-too far- and it came down on me. the nice steel rack was on my leg, and so on...


----------



## LawedBigBear

sounds like me but it was all dirt and straight up on a 300 ex not fun


----------



## JGBigBear

has anyone had any problems with their tierods i broke a tierod end the day after i put my hl lift on...is it more risky to put the springs along with the lift?


----------



## LawedBigBear

JGBigBear said:


> has anyone had any problems with their tierods i broke a tierod end the day after i put my hl lift on...is it more risky to put the springs along with the lift?


personally i haven`t had any kind of problems out of my tie rods and i have both the hl lift and their springs what year is yours?


----------



## JGBigBear

06 its not the irs


----------



## JGBigBear

and how do you get your pic to show up under your name like that


----------



## LawedBigBear

JGBigBear said:


> and how do you get your pic to show up under your name like that


go under edit your profile i think and it will say add avatar or a pic and thats how you do it, but idk why your tie rods are breaking, did it come with new linkages like mine did?


----------



## JGBigBear

what is a linkage? only one tierod end broke i think it was already worn out everything has been fine since


----------



## LawedBigBear

the gold bars that came with the lift kit that replace the stock bars between the tie rods but it could have been just worn out like you said.


----------



## JGBigBear

no it didnt come with that....o well i just put some outlaws on it went ridin for the first time wit them over the weekend...it spins the crap out of the laws way better then it turned the 589s


----------



## LawedBigBear

i just got through jetting mine and all i can say is wow it spins my 27" laws like they are mudlites lol


----------



## JGBigBear

i jetted mine to but just the jets i didnt actually get a jet kit...i wonder if a clutch kit would make a huge difference to? in fourwheel drive i can throw mud all over in second gear...but third its pretty sluggish...


----------



## LawedBigBear

JGBigBear said:


> i jetted mine to but just the jets i didnt actually get a jet kit...i wonder if a clutch kit would make a huge difference to? in fourwheel drive i can throw mud all over in second gear...but third its pretty sluggish...


why would you want to be slinging in third? imo the faster you go the more you break.


----------



## JGBigBear

never thought about that


----------

